# Celebrity Death Hoax - 2016 geht in den Endspurt...



## redbeard (26 Dez. 2016)

Na da scheint dieses "geliebte" Jahr uns ja nochmal beweisen zu wollen, dass es noch nicht ganz vorbei ist. 

+RIP+

Rick Parfitt
George Michael

Carrie Fisher scheint ja gerade nochmal so von der Schippe gesprungen zu sein...


----------

